# Jahrhundertflut 2013



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2013)

mal ne frage...wer bekommt eigentlich aus unseren Forum
die Flut zu spüren und kann etwas davon berichten?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juni 2013)

ICH ...aber nur indirekt. Ich bin grade in der Steiermark und da die A3 vollgesperrt ist muss ich einen weiten Umweg in Kauf nehmen wenn ich nächste Woche zurückfahre.  Damit kann ich aber Leben wenn ich die Bilder sehe wie da manche Menschen alles verlieren außer ihrem Leben. und wenn ich dann unsere Kanzlerin sehe die 100 Millionen verspricht kommt mir das kotzen ...... 

Wir versenken Milliarden um Milliarden für Banken und irgendwelche korupten EU-Völker aber für unserer eigenen Leute die echt in der Scheisse stecken gibt es lächerliche 100 Millionen (0,1 Milliarden)  und von der EU nix .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2013)

Ja es ist wenig...sehr wenig Geld, da kannste 1.500,--€ Soforthilfe beantragen,
das reicht nicht einmal die Sandsäcke zu bezahlen. Mir tun die Leute leit deren 
Hab und Gut, vielleicht sogar zum zweiten mal abgesoffen ist. 

Warum schaffen die es eigentlich nicht in 10 Jahren vernünftige Dämme zu bauen?


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Juni 2013)

Weil gerade die Dämme das Problem sind. Es werden Überflutungsflächen gebraucht die die Flüsse entlasten, nicht weitere Korsette. Und nu frag mal die Großgrundbesitzter und Bauern, wer freiwillig sein Land zur Verfügung stellt.....
Hier in Magdeburg gibt es den Umflutkanal. Der und das ihn absperrende Pretziener Wehr sind knapp 140 Jahre alt. Also noch aus einer Zeit wo der Staat auf die Befindlichkeiten einzelner Geschi**en hat. Wenn zu viel Wasser die Elber herunter kommt, wird das Wehr gezogen und somit der Kanal und die Umliegenden Felder geflutet. Damit wird dem Fluss 1/3 seiner Wassermassen entzogen, die sich sonst in die Stadt ergießen würden. Die betroffenen Landflächen sind Brachen und wegen dem Hochwasserschutz besteht ein absolutes Erschließungsverbot. Andernorts wird aber scheinbar gerne mal ins Auengebiet hinein gebaut. Sind ja auch tollte Gegenden (wenn keine Flut ist) und bringen den Landbesitztern (Privat oder Kommunen) ordentlich Geklimper ins Säckl. 

Dann gibt es da noch die tollen Gutbürger, die sich mit Initiativen gegen Hochwasserschutz wehren, da er ja historische Stadtkerne verschandelt, wie in Grimma. Das Geld für bessere Wälle wurde sofort nach 2002 genehmigt, aber die Bürger haben die Bauarbeiten 4 Jahre lang tot geklagt. Un nu haben se den Salat. Die Leute in Eilenburg (Flussabwärts) Lachen sich da schlapp. Sie haben aus der letzten großen Flut gelernt und verfügen nun über einen modernen Hochwasserschutz der ihnen diesmal wohl den A.. gerettet hat.


----------



## Stanzman (7 Juni 2013)

Also ich war live dabei. Es ging zwar nicht direkt und mein Hab und Gut aber ich habe von meiner Firma (Stadtentwässerung) aus gegen das Hochwasser gekämpft. Schlaf gabs nur 4 - 5 Stunden und dann ca 15 und mehr Stunden Arbeiten. Wir waren ständig am Störungen beheben und Pumpen putzen damit wir das Wasser wegbekommen. Teilweise mussten wir auf freier Wiese Pumpwerke aufbauen damit die Leute nicht absaufen. Mit den betroffenen Menschen hatte ich aber eher keinen Kontakt. Aber alles in allem sind wir relativ glimpflich davongekommen. Und seit dem Hochwasser von 2002 hatte sich leider nur wenig geändert. Es waren wieder die gleichen Leute betroffen und es gab wieder die gleichen Probleme. 

Gestern bin ich auch von der Firma aus in den Hochwassereinsatz nach Sachsen gefahren. Das war schon heftiger wenn man sieht das auf einer Kläranlage fast 2 Meter das Wasser stand. Da ist an Technik nicht viel übergeblieben. Man muss dazusagen, das es um die Kläranlage einen Damm gab weil diese 2002 auch abgesoffen ist. Das Problem war der Damm wurde so angelegt, dass das Wasser vom Fluss aus in die Kläranlage läuft und dann alles in diesem Damm wie eine Badewanne volläuft. Tja und die Wiese die hinter der Kläranlage war hat nur das Wasser abbekommen, dass nicht mehr in die Kläranlage passte. Da kann man sich auch nur noch an den Kopf fassen. Ohne den Damm wäre das Hochwasser auf der Anlage bestimmt einen Meter tiefer gewesen und einiges wäre heile geblieben. 

Und seit ca. 16 Uhr stehe ich wieder in Bereitschaft um ein 175 kVa Stromerzeuger rüber nach Sachsen zu fahren. Mal sehen was noch so kommt.


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2013)

Also da wo ich meine Wochenendhaus habe und gerade sitze ist es etwas feucht.
Aus Bayern wech nach Sachsen Anhalt.
Hier ist echt Wasser.
4 km Damm wurden vergessen zu bauen in den letzten 2 Jahren und jetzt kommt das Wasser. 
Wenn ich morgen mit Sandsack füllen fertig bin, mache ich ein paar Bilder.

Bayern mit Hochwasser ist schon heftig, aber hier.....

Warum tu ich mir das an? 


bike


----------



## Wu Fu (8 Juni 2013)

Bin gestern Abend an Deggendorf/Fischerdorf vorbei gefahren.
Morgens was noch alles gesperrt.
Über das Autobahnkreuz oben drüber auf der A92 die A3 unten drunter war noch gesperrt. Hatte schon etwas von Endzeitstimmung wenn man von der Brück aus die Autobahn darunter sieht und diese noch voll unter Wasser steht, Tage nachdem es schon nicht mehr geregnet hat und am Sonntag sollen wieder Unwetter kommen.
Fischerdorf hat es schlimm erwischt, kann mich bisher noch an kein Hochwasser dort erinnern und nun stehen die Häuser bis unter den Gibel im Wasser.

Für Passau ist es "Glück" das Deggendorf so viel Wasser aufgefangen hat, sonst hätte es die Dreiflüßestadt wohl weggeschwemmt.



> Weil gerade die Dämme das Problem sind. Es werden Überflutungsflächen gebraucht die die Flüsse entlasten, nicht weitere Korsette.



Hier sehe ich auch das Problem. Auch wenn die Dämme höher werden, das Wasser wird nicht weniger. Es erwischt dann einfach einen anderen Ort, wo bisher die Dämmer gereicht haben.


----------



## mariob (8 Juni 2013)

100% ACK,
ergänzend ist dazu zu sagen das da auch die Bauämter in Verbindung mit der Politik eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielen, wer genug Einfluß in welcher Form auch immer hat kriegt halt den Bau auf der Überflutungsfläche genehmigt. Und wenn die erste Hütte steht - in der Zone war sowas tabu, zumindest in unsrerer Gegend.
Aber unsrere Perle aus der Uckermark, die auch an der Asse schon mitbeteiligt war ist dann wesentlich mit meinungsbildend das das wohl die globale Erwärmung sei...... Was nicht heißen soll das andere Truppenteile besser sind :-(.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2013)

Meine Familie hat einen Garten mit kleinem Häuschen im Saaletal, da ist man es schon gewohnt, dass alle paar Jahre das Wasser kommt. Aber letztes Jahr ist da schon Hochwasser gewesen, im Haus stand 1,5m Wasser (bis in das Haus kam es bisher ganz selten), alles war hinüber. Bei der Renovierung im Sommer wurde gleich alles gefliest, Elektrik neu usw. Freitag stand das Wasser über 2m im Haus, bis über die Fliesen, mal sehen, ob es dieses Mal ohne Generalrenovierung geht. Wir haben das Grundstück sein über 35 Jahren, man hat den subjektiven Eindruck, es kommt immer häufiger und schlimmer.


----------



## bike (8 Juni 2013)

Mehr weiß ich nicht, denke mal eher nicht.

Bei uns ist jetzt der Tierpark nass, zum Glück wurde rechtzeitig evakuiert.
Hier ein Link :
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/gestern-begann-die-evakuierung-des-wildparkes-in--/de/News/28435633

Die ersten Kühe bekommen feuchte Füße und die Hausbesitzer im Überflutungsgebiet sind beleidigt, weil keiner von den "alten" Einwohnern echt Mitleid haben.
Bisher wurden ca 100 000 Sandsäcke gefüllt, doch der Erfolg?

So richtig pervers ist aber folgendes:
Tagsüber stehen wir neben dem Fuss und kämpfen gegen das Wasser und in meinem Garten muss ich anfangen zu bewässern.

Zum Glück ist mein Grundstück so hoch, dass wir heute Abend mit Grillen und viel Bier uns erholen können.


bike


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2013)

Habe in Dresden schon damit zu tun,
Schule ausräumen, Sandsäcke schleppen,
Dämme befestigen:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...873.1073741825.469446356448792&type=1&theater

usw.

Ist zum Glück 70 cm unter 2002 Stand. Daher ist zumindest in meinem Bereich mit den nötigen Maßnahmen alles gerade so im Griff.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juni 2013)

ich bin froh, gefühlte 100 Meter von unserem Fluss (Rems) in der Höhe entfernt zu wohnen, real sind es wohl nur 100 Meter weit und irgendwas um die <50 Meter Höhe. Als ich in Beinstein mit meinem Bruder ein Holzbauunternehmen betrieb (besser: er mit mir) fand ich es nicht lustig, als anno keine Ahnung lang her (ca. 28a?) die Dämme zu brechen drohten. Aber alles war damals gut...

Aber in meiner Umgebung gibt es genügend Keller, die regelmäßig ausgepumpt werden. Weil eben nicht weit genug von Flüsschen und Flüssen entfernt gebaut. Mitleid hätte ich vermutlich nur, wäre ich so doof gewesen wäre, auch so nahe am Wasser zu bauen (sorry! an alle Leidtragenden).


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2013)

Es gibt Postings, die man sich hätte sparen können.


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2013)

Solche Sorgen möchte ich haben.
"Ich hab hoch genug gebaut." 
Da geht mir das Messer in Tasche auf.

Also wir saufen jetzt komplett ab.
Seit 3 Uhr haben wir noch versucht wenigstens eine Straße aus dem Dorf zu sichern.
Mit etwas wenig Erfolg, leider.
Und es trifft nicht nur die Menschen die in Senken gebaut haben. 

Wenn ihr von Hochwasser und so hört, dann denkt auch einmal daran, was macht man, wenn das Wasser aus dem Gulli kommt und man müsst einmal das, was gegessen und getrunken wurde, wieder los werden muss?
Was macht ihr wenn der Strom weg ist mit euren Vorräten in der Tiefkühltruhe?
Wie ladet ihr euer Handy oder macht euch einen Kaffee?

Das sind die Dinge, die hier bei uns zur Zeit wirklich wichtig sind.


Einen schönen Sonntag noch


bike

P.S habe vergessen darauf hinzuweisen, dass Wasser echt stinken kann. Und nicht nachschauen, was darin schwimmt. Ein Tipp aus Erfahrung.


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2013)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Wurde gerade geweckt.
Es kamen mir die Worte von Herrn Röhrich in den Sinn:

Eggehardt die Russe kommen. 

Aber es waren nicht die Russen, sondern die Bundeswehr ist mit ihrem 7 Panzern plus Geleidschutz abgezogen sind (ob die Angst vor nassen Füssen habe?)
Allein dieser Radau ist ein Grund jeden Krieg zu vermeiden.
Unsere Hofkatzen und andere Hofbewohner haben bestimmt ein Trauma und liegen gut versteckt, vermutlich mit Hörschaden, irgendwo im Stall oder Scheune. 

Im Nachbarort, der unerreichbar für uns inzwischen ist, wurde der Diesel an den Tankstellen rationiert(Ja bin ich in der DDR?) 

Jetzt heißt es warten und beten, dass nur die Einfamiliensiedlung und WIldpark überschwemmt bleibt und die vielen alten, teilweise frisch renovierten Häuser  im Dorf unbeschadet das Nasse überstehen. 

Also wen es interessiert: 
Hochwasser ist Mist und macht sauviel Arbeit und kein Verdienst, außer ab nächster Woche Schlamm schaufeln und Kärcher testen 


bike


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (9 Juni 2013)

Wir haben vom BRK aus ein Evakuierungslager in Osterhofen betrieben und standen mit einigen Hundert Betten in mehreren Turnhallen bereit. Hier war es wohl sehr knapp das der Damm hält, aber Gott-sei-Dank er hielt und wir wurden nicht gebraucht. Trotz all der Schicksale wurden wir mit viel Herzlichkeit und Dankbarkeit empfangen, so hilft man gern!


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ihr von Hochwasser und so hört, dann denkt auch einmal daran, was macht man, wenn das Wasser aus dem Gulli kommt und man müsst einmal das, was gegessen und getrunken wurde, wieder los werden muss?


da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Das hatten wir auch einmal, dass, obwohl hoch gebaut, die Kanalisation so überlastet war, dass im Keller in der Waschküche aus dem Ablauf wir einen Einlauf bekommen haben. Dort wohnen wir zwar schon lange nicht mehr (1980), aber ich glaube, der Vermieter hat daraufhin einen Rückschlag eingebaut.


----------



## mariob (10 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
@bike, mal so vulgär, ich komme aus einer Gegend wo ringsum im Zuge von unerfindlichen Gründen die Scheiße rückwärts gepumpt wird, also den Berg nach oben. Sinnigerweise liegen diese Anlagen immer am tiefsten Punkt. Eigentlich müßte man die Verantwortlichen jetzt in die betroffenen Gegenden schicken.
Und nein, ich bin zum Glück nicht betroffen.

Hurra Deutschland
Mario


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2013)

Karin2202 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das bitte für ne Antwort, sollten die Leute z. B. in Passau oder sonst wo einfach wegziehen? Dann gäbs ja nette Geisterstädte in Deutschland... Ist schon tragisch genug das die Leute mit der Hochwasser Soforthilfe von 1.500 - 2.000 € (Spam Link zu Kreditangebot entfernt) gerade einmal das nötigste finanzieren können...



Reichen dir 1500-2000€?
Also bei uns ist es so, dass bei 90 % der Häuser alles kaputt ist.
Eine billige Heizung gibt nicht unter 10 000€,
Von Elektrik und Sanitär möchte ich nicht sprechen.

Ich habe so ungenau 30 000€ Schaden, die mir vom Wasser vernascht wurden.

Aus Passau wegziehen?
Gute Idee, dann die Hochschule nach Sachsen Anhalt, denn dort werden die ja geschlossen.
ABER: auch hier ist Hochwasser, also kein guter Vorschlag.

Ich finde manche Bemerkung die hier wegen Hochwasser und so gemacht werden echt Klasse. 
Hier werden noch Freiwillige gesucht, die vermutlich am Wochenende, wenn das Wasser weg ist, einen Kärcher benutzen können.


bike


----------



## TimoK (10 Juni 2013)

Karin2202 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das bitte für ne Antwort, sollten die Leute z. B. in Passau oder sonst wo einfach wegziehen? Dann gäbs ja nette Geisterstädte in Deutschland... Ist schon tragisch genug das die Leute mit der Hochwasser Soforthilfe von 1.500 - 2.000 € (Spam Link zu Kreditangebot entfernt) gerade einmal das nötigste finanzieren können...



Mit dem Schaden anderer Leute so Werbung zu machen und Links zu platzieren finde ich ein wenig unverschämt...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2013)

@Bike und Timo
Wenn ihr auf offensichtliche Spammer reinfallt ist das schade.
Wenn ihr den quatsch dann auch noch zitiert macht ihr mir nur unnötige Arbeit...


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2013)

Dadurch, dass ich keine links anklicke habe es nicht gesehen.


bike


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2013)

Einmal ein Update zum Wasser.
Es ist nach wie vor nass ;-)

Seit gestern versuchen wir wieder zur Normalität zurück zukommen.
Beim Zuschalten der Elektrik gibt es ein schönes Erlebnisse von gestern 19 Uhr.
In einem Haus war zwischen zwei Phasen nur 340 V, der Techniker von eon erklärte, alles gut.
Die Überzuegungsarbeit, dass 340V zu wenig sind, dauerte etwas.
Nach der Aufklärung über Rückstron und ähnlichem, hat er seinen Phasenprüfer und seinen Duspol doch gegen ein "normales" Messgerät getauscht und eingesehen, dass es noch etwas zu tun gibt.

Interessant ist auch immer wieder die Aussage, dass man sich in den Medien informieren solle.
Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich ohne Strom und Kabel der Telekom mich in den Medien bzw im Internet informiern soll?

Sind wirklich inzwischen schon so von der sch.. Technik abhängig, dass es ohne diese kein Leben mehr gibt?


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juni 2013)

Wir sind von dieser (menschengemachten!) sch...Technik abhängig. Und von der Natur die uns umgibt.

Dass diese Natur uns grad nasse Füße beschert, ist sch...

Aber weder noch würde ich verteufeln wollen.


----------



## mariob (12 Juni 2013)

Mal so ohne weiteren Kommentar:
http://www.derpatriot.de/Innenminis...elfen-e0c16a10-cbaa-40db-94ec-a2350b806f87-ds
Ich sehe das ein wenig differenziert, aber eigentlich sind solche Organe ja zur Gefahrenabwehr da, also so geht das nun auch wieder nicht...

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2013)

Bischen blöd die Erwitter, wir fahren mal einfach in den Osten und Pumpen ein
paar Häuser leer, auch wenn wir Kollegen im Wege stehen.


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bischen blöd die Erwitter, wir fahren mal einfach in den Osten und Pumpen ein
> paar Häuser leer, auch wenn wir Kollegen im Wege stehen.



Nein, so ist das ja nicht, die Akener hatten ja direkt um Hilfe gebeten, weil sie selbst mit den Kräften am Ende waren.
Wenn das Land selbst die Hilfe koordinieren wollte, dann hätte man das den Erwittern sicher eher und besser mitteilen können.
2 Tage später ging es ja dann mit der koordinierten Hilfe des Landes los, da war für die Akener aber wohl eh alles zu spät...
Der Skandal besteht in der Hauptsache in schlechter/keiner Kommunikation. Von einem Innenminister und seinem Regierungsdirektor sollte man etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl, auch in kritischen Zeiten erwarten können. Aber dieser Innenminster ist schon länger eine Schande seiner Gilde, ganz unabhängig von den neuesten Ereignissen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass man mit der Zeit eben doch die Bodenhaftung verliert und kein anständiges Wort mehr mit Normalbürgern reden kann. Gleiches stellt man immer wieder bei Finanzbeamten fest, für die sind wir auch alle in erster Linie Steuerhinterzieher und Betrüger, den man es nur nachweisen muß, das liegt halt immer daran, aus welcher Perspektive man sich den Dingen nähert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2013)

Der Herr Jäger ist ja noch nicht so lange im Amt, der muß noch üben.
Was der Patriot (die Lippstädter Regionalzeitung) nicht schreibt, aber
in anderen Zeitungen steht, waren die Erwitter vom Land ganz woanders
vorgesehen. Wahrscheinlich hätten da beide Seiten vorher mal darüber reden
müssen. Ab der nächsten Landtagswahl wird es bestimmt wieder besser


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2013)

Ich sag doch, *Kommunikation*  und menschlich halbwegs normales Auftreten ist alles


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ICH ...aber nur indirekt. Ich bin grade in der Steiermark und da die A3 vollgesperrt ist muss ich einen weiten Umweg in Kauf nehmen wenn ich nächste Woche zurückfahre.  Damit kann ich aber Leben wenn ich die Bilder sehe wie da manche Menschen alles verlieren außer ihrem Leben. und wenn ich dann unsere Kanzlerin sehe die 100 Millionen verspricht kommt mir das kotzen ......
> 
> Wir versenken Milliarden um Milliarden für Banken und irgendwelche korupten EU-Völker aber für unserer eigenen Leute die echt in der Scheisse stecken gibt es lächerliche 100 Millionen (0,1 Milliarden)  und von der EU nix .....




Mist.... die A3 ist immer noch zu. Was machen die denn da so lange ????


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, *Kommunikation*  und menschlich halbwegs normales Auftreten ist alles



Sollst du solch ein Fremdwort in solch einer Situation verwenden? 

Bei uns sind sich auch die "Helfer" auf die Füsse getreten.
Das Beste bisher ist das Flaschenpfand, das ich für die Flaschen bekam, die über den Zaun geworfen wurden.
Ob es für die auch Pfand gibt?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mist.... die A3 ist immer noch zu. Was machen die denn da so lange ????



Nimm ein Schlauchboot mit.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 Juni 2013)

Ich wurde komplett verschont vom Hochwasser. Ich wünsche aber allen "feuchten" Leuten hier viel Glück!
Und denkt daran: "Steuerungskomponenten und USB-Sticks mit Software zuerst!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Juni 2013)

Frau Merkel spricht von acht Milliarden Euro, die Bund und Länder für die Flut aufbringen sollen.

acht Milliarden? Wo werden die uns fehlen?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich bald einen Geländewagen brauchen werde, weil für Strassenreparatur bei uns kein Geld mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2013)

Bei uns gibt es teilweise keine Strassen mehr.
Über einen Feldweg komme in unser Dorf.
Dein Problem hätte ich gern.

Was sind 8 Mrd, wenn du siehst, dass einige Bewohner bei uns einen Schaden von ca 50 000€ haben.
Bei 20 Häusern, nur bei uns, ist das schon eine Hausnummer.
Vom Wildpark und dem drum herrum garnicht u schreiben

Das Geld wird doch wieder nur in die Haushalten der Gemeinde versickern.
Der Haushalt vom LKr Stendal weist aus, dass ein Teil der Aufwendungen, die in den Hochwasserschutz fliessen sollten, für die Gehälter der Manager aufgewendet wurde. Die bekamen sehr viel mehr, aber die Deiche kamen nicht.


bike


----------



## FvE (13 Juni 2013)

> Aus dem neueren Sprachgebrauch stammt das Schimpfwort „Jammer-Ossi“. Die Wortschöpfung entstand aus der Sicht der Westbevölkerung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und bezieht sich spöttisch-abschätzig auf die Bewohner der neuen deutschen Bundesländer, die mit ihrer sozialen, politischen und wirtschaftlichen Lage unzufrieden sind.



Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Quelle: Wikipedia



Das war wohl etwas daneben, wenn du mich gemeint haben solltest.
Ich bin Bayer.

Und solch einen saudummen Spruch solltest du dir knicken.
Ich möchte dein Visage sehen, wenn du eine Woche ohne Wasser, Stron und Toilette auskommen musst.

Daher: use your brain

bike


----------



## KingHelmer (13 Juni 2013)

1 woche ohne strom wäre bei mir unmöglich!
Mein ich ernst....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
mal ebenfalls ohne Kommentar von mir, als Hinweis, ich bin Ossi:
http://www.spiegelfechter.com/wordp...=Feed:+DerSpiegelfechter+(Der+Spiegelfechter)


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (13 Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe es reicht, das hier einmal zu sagen, 

*Wer hier anfängt, eine sinnlose OSSI/WESSI Diskussion insbesondere in diesem Thread zu beleben/führen, der bekommt Foren-Urlaub.*

Das ist weder sinnvoll, noch konstruktiv und nicht erwünscht. Ihr könnt gerne im Stammtisch eine extra Diskussion starten, die werden wir dann sicher nach kurzerZeit entsorgen müssen, also erspart uns diesen Mist doch besser!

Vielen Dank!

PS. Selbstverständlich kann man seine Meinung sagen und kundtun, aber bitte nicht auf diesem niedrigen Level.


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Juni 2013)

Bei uns hat man leider sehr gut vorgeführt bekommen wie sich große Überflutungsflächen positiv auf Hochwassersituationen auswirken können. Nachdem in 2 Orten die Deiche gebrochen sind ist der Elbpegel rapide gesunken. Gut für uns in der Stadt, schlecht für die Leute die in den Gebieten wohnen wo das Wasser reingeschwappt ist (teilweise noch mehrere km vom Fluss entfernt).
Ich hoffe mal das war jetzt endgültig der Weckschuss für all die Verantwortlichen die hier Jahre lang die Gelder für den Hochwasserschutz veruntreut haben (Klinkerfassaden für Rathäuser halten kein Wasser zurück). 

Wie schon 2002 waren auch diemal wieder tausende Helfer im Einsatz. Von den Offiziellen (Berufs- und Freiwillige Feuerwehren, THW, DRK, BW usw.) aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet bis zu den ganzen Freiwilligen Helfern die Sandsäcke befüllt und verteilt oder die Versorgung der Helfer mit Essen, Getränken, Sonnenschutzcreme etc. sichergestellt haben.  Zudem wurden von verschiedenen Firmen Transporter, LKWs, Gabelstapler, Bagger und andere Bausfahrzeuge bereit gestellt.


----------



## SBC_USER (14 Juni 2013)

@Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler:
War ebenfalls in Osterhofen und kann dir nur zustimmen. *ACK*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Juni 2013)

Auch wenn das nicht alle lustig finden.
Es hat doch etwas Situationskomik


----------



## bike (15 Juni 2013)

Kann man eigentlich den Titel ändern?
Denn innerhalb von 13 Jahren ein Jahrhundert????
So alt will ich nicht so schnell werden.

Übrigens, wir sind wieder trocken und haben Strom und Fliessendwasser, aber diesmal klar und aus der Leitung.


bike


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Juni 2013)

Jo bike, freut mich für Dich und die anderen Betroffenen.

Viel Erfolg beim Aufräumen und Aufbauen.


----------



## bike (7 Juli 2013)

Wie schnell man doch aus den Schlagzeilen ist.

Habe einen kurzen Update:
Inzwischen sind alle Häuser ausgeräumt.
Die Müllberge sind riesig.
Der Wiederaufbau? oder soll ich schreiben der Versuch in ein normales Leben zurück zu kommen hat begonnen?

Wir haben uns vorgenommen, bis Weihnachten sind alle wieder in ihrem Haus.

An den Forumpsycho soll ich ausrichten:
Klugscheisser haben wir genug, er kann gern vorbeikommen zum Aufräumen.
Denn es ist einfach nur dumm und sehr schwach sich als Intelligent hinzustellen und alle anderen als Deppen, nur weil es in Deutschland auch Flüsse gibt.
Das ist unsere Meinung.

Und eines muss ich noch loswerden.
Gestern war im MDR eine Sendung von und über die Flut und ein Dankeschön an die, die geholfen haben.
Doch es kam ein Ministerpräsident, der so nett gesprochen hat, aber den Hochwasserschutz, der uns für 2014 versprochen wurde, wird auf 2019 gestreckt hat.
Er sauft nicht ab und seine Aussage das Budget gebe das nicht her, hat hier zum Nachdenken über Selbstjustiz geführt.

2002, 2006, 2011, 2013 und wann kommt die nächste Flut? Langsam geht die Kraft aus.
Doch der Finanzminister hat kein Geld.
20 Jahre wurde jeder Mist bezahlt und alles eingekauft, das niemand braucht. 
Nun ist der Beutel leer und wer muss es ausbaden?
Haben es die Leute hier das wirklich verdient?

So viel zum Thema Solidarität und soziale Verantwortung. 

Wenn es nicht mehr in den Nachrichten ist, dann bedeutet dies nicht, dass alles wieder gut ist.


bike

Ich habe mir überlegt, Bilder von hier hoch zu laden, doch welche? Die von den Müllbergen, dem abgesoffenen Tierpark oder von uns, wenn wir nach der Arbeit bei uns auf dem Grundstück essen und uns ein Bier schmecken lassen?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2013)

Tja bike, da könnt man das Kotzen kriegen ...
Ich denk mein Solidaritätszuschlag wär im Hochwasserschutz auch besser angelegt als in leerstehenden Vorzeigeindustriegebieten, kaum befahrenend Autobahnen und idiotischen Großflughäfen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2013)

Flughafen Berlin4,3 Mrd €Stuttgart 216,9 Mrd €Seifenoper Hamburg323 Mio €Nürburgring-Pleite 254 Mio €nicht fliegende Drohnen600 Mio €Kredite an Griechenland207 Mrd €

So eine Flut kostet doch nur Peanuts...


----------



## bike (7 Juli 2013)

Der Vergleich hinkt und ist in meinen Augen nur dumm.

Ich muss nachdenken, woher ist die 60t€ bekomme, die ich brauche.
Da brauche ich solche Tabellen nicht wirklich.
Andere brauchen noch mehr und haben die letzten Schäden noch nicht bezahlt.
Denen geht es nicht gut.

Und langsam sollte die Sonne uns helfen, dass es trocken wird. 
Immer nur mit Technik ist doof und inzwischen sau teuer.( 500-800€/Monat)

Ich wünsche von ganzem Herzen, dass niemand auf der Welt, dass er oder sie das nie mitmachen muss.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2013)

Bike, dumm ist wenn man die Ironie nicht versteht!


----------



## hucki (7 Juli 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt und ist in meinen Augen nur dumm.


Ich denke, die Tabelle war von RN sarkastisch gemeint.


PS: Da war ich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## 190B (7 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Flughafen Berlin
> 4,3 Mrd €
> Stuttgart 21
> 6,9 Mrd €
> ...



Hallo RN,

ich kenne Dich zwar nicht persönlich, erlaube mir aber auf Grund des Mitlesens vieler Beiträge von von Dir ein Urteil:

Das ist einfach nur spassig gemeint von Dir. Bike sieht das wahrscheinlich aus der Sicht: "MIT SO ETWAS MACHT MAN KEINEN SPASS".
Du hast einfach (im spassigen Sinne mit ernstem Hintergrund) nur darauf hinweisen wollen, wie die Relationen liegen.

Ergo: Für mich kein Grund sich zu echauffieren.... 

PS: Der Zwinker gilt für beide


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2013)

Naja Peanuts sind es auch nicht mehr.
Die Kosten sind in der Zwischenzeit wohl in einem 2-stelligen Milliardenbereich.
Was mich persönlich daran so ankotzt isr, dass nun mehr als 20 Jahre mit der Gießkanne Fördermittel für teilweise völlig sinnlose Projekte verteilt wurden.
So mancher Bürgermeister und Kommunalpolitiker hat sich sein Denkmal gebaut, während wichtige Dinge liegenbleiben. 
Kein Wunder dass Horsti (Seehofer) den Länderfinanzausgleich umstrukturiert haben will.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## 190B (7 Juli 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja Peanuts sind es auch nicht mehr.
> Die Kosten sind in der Zwischenzeit wohl in einem 2-stelligen Milliardenbereich.
> Was mich persönlich daran so ankotzt isr, dass nun mehr als 20 Jahre mit der Gießkanne Fördermittel für teilweise völlig sinnlose Projekte verteilt wurden.
> So mancher Bürgermeister und Kommunalpolitiker hat sich sein Denkmal gebaut, während wichtige Dinge liegenbleiben.
> ...



Hallo Blockmove,

das man das Ganze so sieht, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Aber noch mal (aus meiner persönlichen Sichtweise):

RN wollte nichts provozieren, sondern nur auf die Relationen aufmerksam machen....


----------



## FvE (8 Juli 2013)

Sonst kann doch Bike auch kräftig austeilen.

Ich frage mich, warum er auf einmal so sensibel ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Sonst kann doch Bike auch kräftig austeilen.
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum er auf einmal so sensibel ist.




Austeilen und Einstecken sind halt 2 verschiedene Dinge .......


----------



## bike (8 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Austeilen und Einstecken sind halt 2 verschiedene Dinge .......



Ich wünsche dir von Herzen, dass du nie so etwas wie wir zur Zeit durchmachen musst.
Wenn du siehst, was alles weg ist, dann wirst auch du dünnhäutig.

Und es geht nicht um Austeilen oder Einstecken.

Ich habe nur deshalb reagiert, weil ich das Gefühl habe, nicht nur hier, es wird als erledigt angesehen. 
Wie ich schrieb, aus den Nachrichten, aus dem Sinn.
Mir wurde erst heute wieder gesagt: "Was das Wasser ist nicht weg?" 


bike


----------



## FvE (9 Juli 2013)

Aber das ist der normale Gang, die Welt dreht sich weiter.
Kann sich noch jemand dunkel an die Atomkatastrophe in Japan erinnern?

Wir würden ja verrückt werden, wenn wir jedem Problem ewig nach hängen würden.
Frau Merkel hat die Gelder zu gesagt, also seit zufrieden, und schaut dass Ihr fertig werdet mit aufräumen.


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist ja, dass ihr irgendwann wieder einen Normalstand erreichen werdet, auch OHNE mehr Geld. Das bedeutet einfach, dass die Politik nicht mehr rausrücken wird. Denn die Vergangenheit zeigt, dass es sich wieder "von alleine" regeneriert.

Wieso sollte ich zu Onkel Dr. gehen und einen Kratzer behandeln lassen, der verheilt doch von alleine.
Vieleicht ein schlechter Vergleich, aber so ist die Mentalität nunmal. 

Das dumme ist, dass ihr kein kleines Herzkrankes Mädchen habt, dass nun leiden muss und sein Eltern verloren hat, denn daran hätten sich die Medien aufgegeilt und tagelang berichtet. Es wären Spenden und Hilfegelder geflossen. Da aber die Medien Ruhe geben, wird es als erledigt angesehen.

Hier bekommt man nunmal auch kaum was mit. Ich war ein paar Tage in der Schweiz, als das passiert ist. Habe es praktisch nur über das Forum mitbekommen.
Danach dann natürlich auch über Radio/Fernsehen. Aber wie gesagt, es war schnell wieder vorbei, wie alle anderen "schlimmen" Ereignisse.

Es gibt ja noch nicht mal eine kleinste Aufforderung zu Spenden, ich habe jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen. Würde wenigstens ein Sender zu Spendenaktionen aufrufen, hättet ihr wahrscheinlich schon mehr Hilfe erhalten als bisher. Aber nein, lieber machen wir jedes Jahr einen "Red-Nose-Day", viel sinnvoller, logisch....

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2013)

@King Helmer

Im Bayrischen Rundfunk gab es einen Spendentag. Sind mehr als 10 Millionen zusammen gekommen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @King Helmer
> 
> Im Bayrischen Rundfunk gab es einen Spendentag. Sind mehr als 10 Millionen zusammen gekommen
> 
> ...



Siehste, hier hab hab ich sowas nicht mitbekommen. Ich meine aber auch eher die richtig große Deutschlandweite Sammelaktion.
In richtig großem Stil, denn es ist ja keine Kleinigkeit passiert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @King Helmer
> 
> Im Bayrischen Rundfunk gab es einen Spendentag. Sind mehr als 10 Millionen zusammen gekommen
> 
> ...




Bei uns im Ort war am Wochenende ein "Dorffest" zu Gunsten der Flutopfer und in den Nachrichten kam heute auch noch ein Bericht : "bei der DB sind noch 5 km Schienen kaputt"


----------



## bike (9 Juli 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Aber das ist der normale Gang, die Welt dreht sich weiter.
> Kann sich noch jemand dunkel an die Atomkatastrophe in Japan erinnern?
> 
> Wir würden ja verrückt werden, wenn wir jedem Problem ewig nach hängen würden.
> Frau Merkel hat die Gelder zu gesagt, also seit zufrieden, und schaut dass Ihr fertig werdet mit aufräumen.



Zu dir fällt mir gerade nor ein Wort ein A......

In deinem Hirn läuft gerade echt etwas schief.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Zu dir fällt mir gerade nor ein Wort ein A......
> 
> In deinem Hirn läuft gerade echt etwas schief.
> 
> ...



Könntest du dich ein wenig im Ton mäßigen!


----------



## FvE (9 Juli 2013)

Weis jemand was Bike damit meint?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NOR-Gatter


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

Also ich wollte nicht an Bikes Stelle sein. Für mich ist es klar, dass er sich dann aufregt, auch bei Kleinigkeiten.
Klar, er kann immer gut austeilen, aber da geht es ja nicht um existenzbedrohende Naturkatastrophen sondern eher um Hausaufgaben, Technikerarbeiten und sonstiges 

Außerdem meinte er bestimmt ein anderes Wort, als alle denken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Also ich wollte nicht an Bikes Stelle sein. Für mich ist es klar, dass er sich dann aufregt, auch bei Kleinigkeiten.
> Klar, er kann immer gut austeilen, aber da geht es ja nicht um existenzbedrohende Naturkatastrophen sondern eher um Hausaufgaben, Technikerarbeiten und sonstiges



Das tut nichts zur Sache, er vergreift sich in jeder Lebenslage im Ton,
das darf er dann auch gerne woanders tun.



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Außerdem meinte er bestimmt ein anderes Wort, als alle denken.



Ach er meint also garnicht 'Armleuchter'!


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ach er meint also garnicht 'Armleuchter'!



Ich dachte eher an : "Allerbesterfreund"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Könntest du dich ein wenig im Ton mäßigen!




Andere wurden schon für weniger verwarnt/gesperrt etc. 


Dann hätte er auch mehr Zeit um seine Wochenendhütte wieder trocken zu legen ......


----------



## FvE (9 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an : "Allerbesterfreund"



Du glaubst noch immer an das Gute in den Menschen?

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du niemals enttäuscht wirst.


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Du glaubst noch immer an das Gute in den Menschen?
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du niemals enttäuscht wirst.



Das wurde ich schon des Öfteren. Ich glaube nur immer, dass viele Situationen eskalieren, obwohl es niemals dazu kommen müsste. 
Daher versuche ich eher zu schlichten und gieße kein Öl ins Feuer oder streue Salz in Wunden.


----------



## FvE (9 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das wurde ich schon des Öfteren. Ich glaube nur immer, dass viele Situationen eskalieren, obwohl es niemals dazu kommen müsste.
> Daher versuche ich eher zu schlichten und gieße kein Öl ins Feuer oder streue Salz in Wunden.



Und pinkelst nicht in einen Fluss der eh schon Hochwasser führt.


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

Ganz genau!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Juli 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe nur deshalb reagiert, weil ich das Gefühl habe, nicht nur hier, es wird als erledigt angesehen.
> Wie ich schrieb, aus den Nachrichten, aus dem Sinn.
> Mir wurde erst heute wieder gesagt: "Was das Wasser ist nicht weg?"
> bike




Ein Katastrophe jagt die nächste, heute NSA, morgen Ägypten 
usw.

Und manchem Wahlkämpfer ist das ganz recht, wird er doch 
nicht mehr an seine Versäumisse erinnert.

Zu den Betroffenen habe ich gemischte Gefühle. Es sind 
doch einige darunter, die das Risiko kannten, selbst untätig 
bleiben, aber jetzt nach der Solidargemeinschaft rufen.


----------



## FvE (10 Juli 2013)

Genau Herr Bäurle

Nach der dritten Jahrhundertflut innerhalt von 15 Jahren, sollte man sich vielleicht mal Gedanken machen, ob das Haus noch am richtigen Platz steht.


----------



## bike (10 Juli 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Genau Herr Bäurle
> 
> Nach der dritten Jahrhundertflut innerhalt von 15 Jahren, sollte man sich vielleicht mal Gedanken machen, ob das Haus noch am richtigen Platz steht.



Mein Haus steht an dieser Stelle seit 1825.
Warum kommt jetzt immer wieder das Wasser?
Weil hier nur wenige Menshcen leben, das aber schon seit Jahrhunderten.
In Magdeburg wurde früheres Flutgebiet bebaut.
Damit die nicht absaufen werden wird bei uns überflutet.

Aber ihr tut euch leicht zu sagen ihr seit selbst schuld.
Kommt vorbei und sagt es den Leuten bei uns vor Ort.
Doch nehmt bitte Turnschuhe mit.
Damit läuft es sich schneller und leichter, damit erhöhen sich eure Chancen...


bike


----------



## FvE (10 Juli 2013)

Dann solltet Ihr aber nicht die Steuerzahler verhauen, die es leid sind, immer wieder Geld in Hochwassergebiete zu pumpen.
Verhaut die Verantwortlichen, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass es soweit kommt.

Da wo ich wohne gab es vor Jahren auch Hochwasser.
Aber es wurde Geld in die Hand genommen, und ein effektiver Hochwasserschutz gebaut.

Bei dem diesjährigen Event war auf Grund dieser Massnahmen, bis auf etwas Grundwasser in Häusern aus dem Mittelalter, die Lage recht entspannt.

Mir geht es auf die Nerven, wenn alle immer nur Jammern, auf den Staat hoffen, nix tun, und das wenige, dass getan werden sollte, noch verhindern (siehe Grimma oder Krimma).


----------



## bike (10 Juli 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Dann solltet Ihr aber nicht die Steuerzahler verhauen, die es leid sind, immer wieder Geld in Hochwassergebiete zu pumpen.
> Verhaut die Verantwortlichen, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass es soweit kommt.
> 
> Da wo ich wohne gab es vor Jahren auch Hochwasser.
> ...



Ich jammere nicht und ich erwarte nicht einen Cent von den Steuerzahlern oder dem Staat.

Aber, du hast recht:
Bei uns werden die Inverstitionen in Hochwasserschutz auf 2019 gestreckt.
Unser Ministerpräsident hat das beschlossen und die Bundesmutti braucht vielleicht noch einen Waalkampf wie Herr Schröder damals.

Ich habe eigentlich nur mal so eben ein Update über unser Hochwasser geben wollen.
Wäre ich doch mir ein Haus im Land von Horst gekauft 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Wäre ich doch mir ein Haus im Land von Horst gekauft
> 
> ...




was für ein geiler Satz......... versteht den jemand ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (10 Juli 2013)

Mit den Millionen die für den Euro-Hawk hätte man schon ein paar Bürgern helfen können...


----------



## bike (10 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was für ein geiler Satz......... versteht den jemand ?



Kennst du den Horst nicht?
Den aus München?
Also das ist dann dein Problem 


bike


----------



## Bernard (10 Juli 2013)

> Wäre ich doch mir ein Haus im Land von Horst gekauft



Schreibdurchfall vom Feinsten


----------



## IBFS (11 Juli 2013)

bike schrieb:


> In Magdeburg wurde früheres Flutgebiet bebaut.
> Damit die nicht absaufen werden wird bei uns überflutet.



So eine Kausalität wird ich nicht herstellen.


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (11 Juli 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> So eine Kausalität wird ich nicht herstellen.



Das hat die Bildzeitung schon für dich erledigt, Titel "Werden Dörfer im Osten geflutet um den Westen zu retten?" oder so ähnlich. Ich sag nur "Angst Hass, Ti...n, Wetterbericht..."

Und ich würde das ganze Geld auch lieber in den Hochwassergebieten sehen als in maroden Banken mit horrenden Managergehältern oder untauglichem Militärgeraffel... Wie sollen die Leute denn jetzt noch unter den Voraussetzungen ihre Häuser zu einem vernünftigen Kurs verkaufen? Überlegt man da eigentlich nicht BEVOR man so ein Baugebiet überhaupt ausweist? Wenn ich ein erschlossenes Grundstück von der Gemeinde kauf denk ich erstmal, die wissen, was die tun ...

Gruß Christian


----------



## bike (11 Juli 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> So eine Kausalität wird ich nicht herstellen.



Das ist aber leider so.
Wenn sogar der Ortsbürgermeister, der auch im Landtag sitzt, dies öffentlich in der Stendaler Volksstimme bestätigt, wird etwas wahres dran sein.
Warum wurden die Schutzdämme und Sandsackwälle so gelegt, dass das Wasser nur zu uns konnte?

Es ist leider so, aber wir schaffen bis Weihnachten, dass alle wieder ein schönes zuhause haben.


bike


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Juli 2013)

Immer alles positiv sehen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juli 2013)

Lese gerade wie in Indien eine Flut aussieht, man kann noch nichts über die
genaue Opferzahlen sagen, es sollen Minimum 4000 Tote sein. Das ist mal eine
ganz andere Dimension.


----------



## technorob (16 Juli 2013)

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich jetzt aus, gibt es noch immer viel aufzuräumen oder ist das Gröbste schon geschafft? In den Medien bekommt man ja nicht mehr allzu viel davon mit... Und ich selbst bin nicht betroffen, von daher kann ich die aktuelle Situation gar nicht einschätzen.


----------



## KingHelmer (23 Juli 2013)

Ja, hör auf den spammer, bike! Das hilft bedtimmt ungemein, wenn man eine tolle pumpe gegen einen ganzen fluss hat!
Grüße


----------



## bike (24 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ja, hör auf den spammer, bike! Das hilft bedtimmt ungemein, wenn man eine tolle pumpe gegen einen ganzen fluss hat!
> Grüße



Ich hoffe du kannst schwimmen, wenn es bei dir einmal so viel Wasser gibt.
Denn dass du geistig ein Nichtschwimmer bist, das ist ja hier sehr gut zu lesen.


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (24 Juli 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du kannst schwimmen, wenn es bei dir einmal so viel Wasser gibt.
> Denn dass du geistig ein Nichtschwimmer bist, das ist ja hier sehr gut zu lesen.
> 
> 
> bike



Ironie ist nicht so deins, ne?


----------



## FvE (24 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ironie ist nicht so deins, ne?



Nein wirklich nicht.
Wahrscheinlich ist sein Vorname Sheldon


----------



## bike (24 September 2013)

Für alle die nicht betroffen waren, habe ich einen Fernsehtipp:
ZDF 20:15 Wasser, Schlamm - und wer bezahlt?

Die, die betroffen sind, werden sich vermutlich nur beschrieben sehen.

Denn bis heute kam zwar Mutti vorbei, aber bezahlt wurde noch nichts bei den Bewohnern.
Die Städte und Gemeinden haben ihren Teil schon abgeholt.

Und so echt tröstet es nicht, wenn jemand erzählt, dass in Sibirien auch Überschwemmungen sind. 
Das ist ca 5000 km weg, unsere Schäden sind vor der Türe


bike


----------



## mariob (24 September 2013)

Langsam bike,
die ist froh um jede Hilfe, gegenwärtig muß Europa in Schutt und Asche gelegt werden....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2013)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann erhielten die Betroffenen in Bayern schon die ersten Gelder.
In welcher Höhe weiß ich jedoch nicht. Aber vielleicht hat jemand hier bessere Infos.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (24 September 2013)

Liegen wir geografisch falsch?
In Deutschland und nicht in Griechenland?

Also uns wurden 80% Zuschuss versprochen für den Wiederaufbau.
Versprochen.
Kann ich von Versprechen die Rechnungen bezahlen?

Und die Allianz verpisst sich. Elementarschäden sind hier nicht versicherbar.

@Dieter: Mein Anwesen ist in Sachsen-Anhalt und leider nicht in Bayern. Und hier war vorletze Woche eine Versammlung in der die Regierung zugesagt hat es werde geregelt. 
Aber Geld gab es noch nicht, leider


bike


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2013)

@bike

Naja es war ja auch Wahljahr in Bayern 

Wobei ich mich manchmal schon frage wo die ganzen Mittel aus Soli und Länderfinanzausgleich im Osten "versickern" ...
Aber das ist Polemik und hilft dir beim Bezahlen der Rechnungen auch nicht.

Das Thema mit den Versicherungen besteht hier auch. Aber auf der anderen Seite kann die Versicherung auch wenig dafür, wenn es keinen vernünftigen Hochwasser-Schutz gibt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (24 September 2013)

Fang schonmal an zu sparen. Die nächste Jahrhundertflut wird es sicher noch in diesem Jahrzehnt geben. Hat schonmal wer ausgerechnet ab wievielmal absaufen in einem Zeitraum von, sagen wir mal, 30 Jahren es wirtschaftlicher wäre das betroffene Gebiet nicht besser zu räumen? So teuer kann das ja nicht sein, sonst würden ja nicht ständig Dörfer wegen der Braunkohle weggebaggert werden....
Außerdem gäbe das dann wunderbare Überflutungsflächen. Eine Win-Win Situation also.


----------



## FvE (25 September 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Fang schonmal an zu sparen. Die nächste Jahrhundertflut wird es sicher noch in diesem Jahrzehnt geben. Hat schonmal wer ausgerechnet ab wievielmal absaufen in einem Zeitraum von, sagen wir mal, 30 Jahren es wirtschaftlicher wäre das betroffene Gebiet nicht besser zu räumen? So teuer kann das ja nicht sein, sonst würden ja nicht ständig Dörfer wegen der Braunkohle weggebaggert werden....
> Außerdem gäbe das dann wunderbare Überflutungsflächen. Eine Win-Win Situation also.



Auch wenn das von den Betroffenen keiner hören will, Du hast sowas von Recht
Wieviel Geld sollen wir den noch in den Osten pumpen.
Man könnte meinen, der Solidaritätszuschlag sei mehr als genung.
Aber nein, Absaufen geht extra.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Fang schonmal an zu sparen. Die nächste Jahrhundertflut wird es sicher noch in diesem Jahrzehnt geben. Hat schonmal wer ausgerechnet ab wievielmal absaufen in einem Zeitraum von, sagen wir mal, 30 Jahren es wirtschaftlicher wäre das betroffene Gebiet nicht besser zu räumen? So teuer kann das ja nicht sein, sonst würden ja nicht ständig Dörfer wegen der Braunkohle weggebaggert werden....
> Außerdem gäbe das dann wunderbare Überflutungsflächen. Eine Win-Win Situation also.




Genau.... erst schön am Fluss wohnen wollen und dann heulen wenn der mal über die Ufer schwappt und nach dem Staat schreien. Die Politiker die solche Gegenden als Bauland ausweisen sollte man an den Füssen zuerst in die Überschwemmungsgebiete hängen. Anschließend die, die in diesen Gebieten dann auch noch gebaut haben.


----------



## bike (25 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Auch wenn das von den Betroffenen keiner hören will, Du hast sowas von Recht
> Wieviel Geld sollen wir den noch in den Osten pumpen.
> Man könnte meinen, der Solidaritätszuschlag sei mehr als genung.
> Aber nein, Absaufen geht extra.



Deggendorf und Passau liegen im Osten?
Warum habe ich von dir keine andere Stellungsnahme erwartet?

Und wegen neu gebaut.
Das älteste Gebäude auf meinem Anwesen wurde 1625 zuerst erwähnt.
Also ist die Aussage so von wegen neu gebaut wohl völlig daneben.

Aber gut, dass manche es soviel besser wissen.


bike


----------



## FvE (25 September 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Deggendorf und Passau liegen im Osten?
> Warum habe ich von dir keine andere Stellungsnahme erwartet?
> 
> Und wegen neu gebaut.
> ...



Also von mir ausgesehen liegt Passau im Osten 

Bisher hast Du immer von einem Ferienhaus gesprochen, jetzt ist daraus ein Anwesen geworden.
Cool, also ich habe kein Anwesen für die Freizeitgestaltung, aber ich gebe Dir natürlich gerne mein Geld, damit Du es schön hast.


----------



## Solaris (25 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> ...
> Wieviel Geld sollen wir den noch in den Osten pumpen.
> Man könnte meinen, der Solidaritätszuschlag sei mehr als genung.
> Aber nein, Absaufen geht extra.



Mal so zur Anmerkung: wer behauptet heute noch das der Solidaritätszuschlag "in den Osten" gepumpt wird? Was für ein blöder Stammtischspruch. Vielleicht sollten sich die Leute mit dieser Meinung mal etwas schlau machen über den Einsatz des Solidaritätszuschlages, der ist vom Bund frei einsetzbar und wird inzwischen sogar zur Finanzierung von Kriegseinsätzen vorgeschoben. Übrigens bezahlen ALLE Bundesbürger diesen Zuschlag, sofern sie überhaupt in der entsprechenden Gehaltsklasse sind. Also gibt es da keine Nutzungsbeschränkung auf etwaige "Ost"-Bedürfnisse. Diese Denkweise finde ich sehr kurzsichtig. Im Übrigen ist eine solidarische Hilfestellung nach Umweltkatastrophen doch wohl eine moralische Verpflichtung und kein neidvolles Vergleichen der materiellen Besitztümer.

Gruss Soli


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2013)

Tja Solaris, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 September 2013)

Vollkommen richtig!
Aber ich finde, der name des soli hat nichts mehr in der gehaltsabrechnung zu suchen!
Diese stammtischgespräche werden erst aufhören, wenn er "angeschafft" und eventuell durch andere steuererhöhungen ersetzt wird.

Noch zu FvE:

Wir leben im kapitalismus und nicht im kommunismus. Wenn jemand einen riesen anwesen hat, hat derjenige das gleiche recht auf hilfsgelder.
Daher finde ich den spruch von dir nicht hilfreich...
Grüsse flo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2013)

Ich hoffe das da schon unterschieden wird, zwischen den abstaubern und wirklich
Notleidenden. Aber geholfen werden muß, jeder andere Gedanke ist asozial. 

Man kann auch nicht wirklich verlangen das Landstriche entvölkert werden, das
Hochwasser kann ja morgen auf einmal in einer ganz anderen Region sein, das 
haben wir ja in Bayern gesehen. Grundsätzlich sollte aber erstmal der Hochwasserschutz
angegangen werden und der kann nicht nur aus Dämen und Spundwänden bestehen.


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2013)

Solaris schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist eine solidarische Hilfestellung nach Umweltkatastrophen doch wohl eine moralische Verpflichtung und kein neidvolles Vergleichen der materiellen Besitztümer.



Nichts gegen Solidarität und Hilfestellung.
Aber die Mittel sollten auch sinnvoll eingestzt werden.
Fahr mal z.B. durchs Saarland und z.B. durch Thüringen ... Da fragt man sich mittlerweile schon wo Osten ist.
Und wenn man dann die Situation von bike und vielen anderen Betroffenen anschaut, dann stellt sich mir die die Frage nach richtigen Einsatz der Mittel. 
Vernünftiger Hochwasserschutz wäre wohl sinnvoller als so manche Million im Denkmalschutz oder beleuchteten Radwegen ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (25 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld sollen wir den noch in den Osten pumpen.
> Man könnte meinen, der Solidaritätszuschlag sei mehr als genung.



Ist schon erschreckend wieviele Menschen im Westen diese Stammtischmeinung vertreten, ohne irgendwelche Zusammenhänge zu kennen... Es wird halt nur auf dem Lohnzettel eine Summe gesehen und dann noch auf 20 Jahre hochgerechnet. Diese separate Ausweisung auf dem Lohnzettel finde ich als Hauptursache für diesen Ost/West-Solikonflikt.

Jedenfalls der größte Teil des Geldes fließt eh wieder zurück in den Westen, da die meisten Baufirmen und Materialien aus dem Westen kommen / im Westen produziert werden.

Jedenfalls finde ich auch er gehört abgeschaft und notwendige Ausgaben aus dem "normalen" Steuertopf bezahlt. Nur damit diese elende Diskussion endlich aufhört...

Aber das hat sicherlich alles nicht viel mit dem Hochwasser zu tun... also OT

Gruß.


----------



## bike (25 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Also von mir ausgesehen liegt Passau im Osten
> 
> Bisher hast Du immer von einem Ferienhaus gesprochen, jetzt ist daraus ein Anwesen geworden.
> Cool, also ich habe kein Anwesen für die Freizeitgestaltung, aber ich gebe Dir natürlich gerne mein Geld, damit Du es schön hast.



Ich habe nie von einem Haus gesprochen.
Und mein Ferienhaus ist in Schweden, wenn es dich glücklich macht dies zu wissen.
Und wenn es dich beruhigt, ich brauche und bekomme auch kein Geld.   
Doch ist es nicht sinnvoll alte Bausubstanz erhalten und in die leeren Dörfer wieder Leben zurück bringen?

Aber hier sind leider viele die für 5€ die Stunde buckeln und deren Haus und Existens weg sind.

Mensch wie bescheuert kann man denn noch sein?


bike


----------



## FvE (25 September 2013)

Solaris schrieb:


> Mal so zur Anmerkung: wer behauptet heute noch das der Solidaritätszuschlag "in den Osten" gepumpt wird? Was für ein blöder Stammtischspruch. Vielleicht sollten sich die Leute mit dieser Meinung mal etwas schlau machen über den Einsatz des Solidaritätszuschlages, der ist vom Bund frei einsetzbar und wird inzwischen sogar zur Finanzierung von Kriegseinsätzen vorgeschoben. Übrigens bezahlen ALLE Bundesbürger diesen Zuschlag, sofern sie überhaupt in der entsprechenden Gehaltsklasse sind. Also gibt es da keine Nutzungsbeschränkung auf etwaige "Ost"-Bedürfnisse. Diese Denkweise finde ich sehr kurzsichtig. Im Übrigen ist eine solidarische Hilfestellung nach Umweltkatastrophen doch wohl eine moralische Verpflichtung und kein neidvolles Vergleichen der materiellen Besitztümer.
> 
> Gruss Soli



Da will ich auch nicht wiedersprechen, den Damen und Herrn in Berlin traue ich alles zu.
Tatsache ist aber, ohne den Osten gäbe es keinen Soli.
Wobei richtig ist das auch nicht, die BRD hat Milliarden in die DDR gepumpt, es hiess nur anders


----------



## FvE (25 September 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich habe nie von einem Haus gesprochen.
> Und mein Ferienhaus ist in Schweden, wenn es dich glücklich macht dies zu wissen.
> Und wenn es dich beruhigt, ich brauche und bekomme auch kein Geld.
> Doch ist es nicht sinnvoll alte Bausubstanz erhalten und in die leeren Dörfer wieder Leben zurück bringen?
> ...



Wow jetzt noch ein Ferienhaus in Schweden, das wird ja immer besser.
Aber trotzdem ständig jammern wegen der Kohle

Und ja für 5 Euro die Stunde zu arbeiten ist wirklich bescheuert.
Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, Finger aus dem A... und los gehts


----------



## bike (25 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Wow jetzt noch ein Ferienhaus in Schweden, das wird ja immer besser.
> Aber trotzdem ständig jammern wegen der Kohle
> 
> Und ja für 5 Euro die Stunde zu arbeiten ist wirklich bescheuert.
> Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, Finger aus dem A... und los gehts



Du bist ein geistiger Nichtschwimmer.
Nie habe ich wegen mir geschrieben, sondern wegen meinen Nachbarn und Freunden.

Wir sind 2002, 2006, 2011 und 2013 abgesoffen.
Und was sollen wir schmieden? Wenn die Firmen aus dem tollen Westen hier so lange Ableger haben, solange die EU bzw Berlin Geld zuschiesst.
Danach wird es geschlossen.

Ich arbeite in Bayern und verdiene da echt gutes Geld.
Aber ich habe noch ein soziales Gewissen und etwas, das von der Erziehung kommt und dir fehlt, Anstand.
Bevor du weiter hier Müll erzählst, schreib mir als PN deine Adresse und wir laden ein hier zu helfen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich habe so ungenau 30 000€ Schaden, die mir vom Wasser vernascht wurden.





bike schrieb:


> Du bist ein geistiger Nichtschwimmer.
> Nie habe ich wegen mir geschrieben, sondern wegen meinen Nachbarn und Freunden.



Das Problem ist das man nicht verstehst was du wirklich meinst.

Im übrigen solltest du immer noch an deiner Sozialen Kompetenz 
hier im Forum arbeiten.

Dann hört vielleicht der FvH mit seinen zweitaccount auf dich zu Provozieren.


----------



## bike (25 September 2013)

Ich weiß sehr genau was ist und was nicht.
Die 30 t€ habe ich, doch ich könnte weinen wenn ich sehe was hier rund herum geschieht.
Meine Kompetenz?
Wenn jemand hier als 2 Nick hier den lauten macht.
Mensch was ist denn hier los?


bike


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Tatsache ist aber, ohne den Osten gäbe es keinen Soli.
> Wobei richtig ist das auch nicht, die BRD hat Milliarden in die DDR gepumpt, es hiess nur anders


... und die DDR bzw. Ostzone hat nach dem Krieg fast ganz alleine die Milliarden Kriegsreparationen an die Russen bezahlt ...

In einer Solidargemeinschaft zahlt immer irgendwer für jemand anderen und hofft, daß ihm irgendwann auch mal mehr geholfen wird.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2013)

blickt eigentlich noch wer durch wo BIKE jetzt all seine Häuser hat und welche davon abgesoffen sind und welche nicht und wie hoch der Schaden ist ?  ..... ich hab den überblick verloren.......


----------



## bike (25 September 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> blickt eigentlich noch wer durch wo BIKE jetzt all seine Häuser hat und welche davon abgesoffen sind und welche nicht und wie hoch der Schaden ist ?  ..... ich hab den überblick verloren.......




Also jetzt noch einmal langsam und zum mitschreiben und auch für Legastheniger.

Geht dich das etwas an? 
Höre ich da Neid heraus?


bike


----------



## FvE (25 September 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... und die DDR bzw. Ostzone hat nach dem Krieg fast ganz alleine die Milliarden Kriegsreparationen an die Russen bezahlt ...
> 
> In einer Solidargemeinschaft zahlt immer irgendwer für jemand anderen und hofft, daß ihm irgendwann auch mal mehr geholfen wird.
> 
> Harald



Tja, hätten unsere Opas mal den Krieg besser gewonnen


----------



## FvE (25 September 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also jetzt noch einmal langsam und zum mitschreiben und auch für Legastheniger.
> 
> Geht dich das etwas an?
> Höre ich da Neid heraus?
> ...



neidisch um einen abgesoffenen alten Bauernhof?

Wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2013)

Ruhe jetzt!
Freut euch doch alle dass Mutti Merkel Kompromissbereitschaft zeigt und der SPD oder den Grünen in Sachen Steuererhöhungen für Besserverdienende entgegenkommt 
Da fällt doch Soli dann gar nicht mehr auf, wenn wir auch noch Vermögenssteuer bezahlen müssen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Toki0604 (25 September 2013)

Solidarität ist das eigentliche Stichwort zum Thema welches mich beschäftigt...
Solidaritätszuschlag, Steuergelder, Spenden, Versprechen etc. 
In erster Hinsicht ist es den Betroffenen zu Recht egal wo das Geld herkommt, hauptsache es wird zeitnah geholfen.

Mein Versicherungstyp fragte mich damals wo ich wohne. Ich antwortete ihm. Er sagte sehr gut: hoch gelegen, umwaldet, ruhige Gegend etc.
Gebäude und Hausratversicherung billig, Elementarversicherung möglich aber unnötig.


> Und die Allianz verpisst sich. Elementarschäden sind hier nicht versicherbar.


Solidarisch fände ich es, wenn die Versicherer das etwas überregionaler betrachten würden und immer eine gewisse Quote mit einrechneten.
Dies würde einen "Geldtopf" ergeben in den 80 Millionen Haushalte einzahlen. 
Das hätte den Vorteil das dieses Geld als Soforthilfe direkt verfügbar wäre und die Versicherungsunternehmen mit ihrer allgemeinen Finanzkraft
viel mehr Druck auf die Regierung ausüben würden um langfristige Verbesserungen der Situationen direkt anzugehen.
Wenn die Summe dieses Topfes nicht reichen sollte, dann kann und muss desweiteren der Staat (wir alle!) weiter unterstützen.
Das wäre imho "solidarisch".

Für alles was stetig auftreten kann, wird und muss eine stetige Lösung erarbeitet werden.
Warum wird auf die Hochwasserproblematik immer wieder so individuell reagiert als wäre DAS soetwas wie ein Einzelfall??
Ich wäre meinerseits gerne bereit auf diese Art einen bestimmten Anteil daran zu tragen wenn dies solidarisch geregelt wäre.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (25 September 2013)

Übrigens ungeachtet dessen ob es sich um ein Ferienhaus, einen alten Bauernhof oder eine Kuhwiese handelt...
Es ist ein Schaden entstanden auf den derjenige Besitzer wenig bis keinen Einfluss hat bzw. hatte.
Genau dafür sind z.B. Versicherungen gedacht...
Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle ob man den Eigentümer kennt, mag oder dieser vielleicht Bike ist, der selbst ein Betroffener ist.

Wer den Krieg gewonnen hat, verloren hat, hätte, sollte oder besser nicht sollte, hat mit diesem Thema doch wohl
bitte nicht das geringste zu tun
Toki


----------



## KingHelmer (25 September 2013)

...........Sprach Toki und ritt, seinen Mantel der Gerechtigkeit umschweifend, auf seinem weißen Ross von dannen


----------



## Toki0604 (25 September 2013)

Mantel ok... aber weißes Ross?? Joda saß wohl mal auf dem Rücken eines Wookie


----------



## FvE (26 September 2013)

Und auf dem von Luke Skywalker.


----------



## knabi (26 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Tja, hätten unsere Opas mal den Krieg besser gewonnen


Bescheuerter geht's nicht mehr.


----------



## FvE (26 September 2013)

knabi schrieb:


> Bescheuerter geht's nicht mehr.



Das meinst aber auch nur DU


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Das meinst aber auch nur DU



Ich mein das auch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2013)

Liebe Freunde,
da das Nivau jetzt wirklich sehr weit unten ist, werde ich
heute abend den Thread endsorgen. Wenn noch jemand 
etwas dazu schreiben möchte, dann jetzt.


----------



## FvE (26 September 2013)

Gute Idee Helmut


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2013)

bike hat ja nichts unversucht gelassen, diesem ersten 
Thema einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert zu verpassen. 

Aber nicht zuletzt wegen der plumpen Einwürfe des 
Freiherrn v. E. ist er gnadenlos gescheitert.

Deshalb: Der Helmut hat's gegeben, der Helmut ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2013)

> ........
> Wäre ich doch mir ein Haus im Land von Horst gekauft
> 
> 
> bike




Helmut.... Das kannst du doch nicht einfach löschen........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2013)

Ok ich lass den Thrad noch hier, aber nur
wenn das Nivau unten bleibt.


----------



## KingHelmer (26 September 2013)

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das niveau nicht weiter sinken kann! Und steigen wird es sicher auch nicht


----------



## FvE (26 September 2013)

Wichtig ist doch das die Flut gesunken ist und unten bleibt.

Wir wollen doch alle nicht, dass die Villen im Osten schon wieder absaufen


----------



## mariob (26 September 2013)

Hm,
ein Überflutungsthread der unten bleibt? Fetzt. Ich hoffe das paßt zum Niveau.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## SoftMachine (27 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ok ich lass den Thread noch hier, aber nur
> wenn das Niveau unten bleibt.



Hi Helmut !

Ja, lass´ laufen,
bin gespannt, wann hier die Appartementwohnung 
mit Dachterasse in Kahului oder das persönliche
Survivaltrainingsgelände in Novosibirsk auftaucht ! 

Gruss


----------



## FvE (27 September 2013)

Die Holländer machen das viel schlauer

http://www.aussteigen.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/camera-137web.jpg


----------



## MasterOhh (27 September 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Die Holländer machen das viel schlauer
> 
> http://www.aussteigen.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/camera-137web.jpg



Eher sowas hier :
http://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/sendungen/notizbuch/waterwoningen-102~_v-image512_-6a0b0d9618fb94fd9ee05a84a1099a13ec9d3321.jpg?version=ad16c


----------



## bike (24 Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn das Nivea des Thread nicht das höchste ist, wollte ich an die Leute erinnern, die hier leider noch nicht in ihren eigenen vier Wänden Weihnachten feiern können.
Es wurde nicht alles geschafft.

Und wenn jemand jetzt: "auf den Phillipinen ist es auch nicht besser" schreibt, so sind mir meine Nachbarn doch näher und denen kann ich direkt helfen.
Tacloban ist zu weit weg. 

Nix für ungut und schöne Weihnachten


bike


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2014)

Nach einem Jahr zur Information und dem Thema Glauben.
Es ist noch viel zu tun, aber wir haben ja nichts anderes zu tun. 


Schönen Sonntag noch


bike

Anhang anzeigen Flut_02.pdf


----------



## FvE (26 Mai 2014)

Hast Du die Zeitung im ersten Wutanfall zerknüllt und ins Eck geworfen?

Da kann man ja kaum was lesen. Bitte bügeln, scannen und nochmals hochladen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Mai 2014)

Gewitter und Regenfluten ziehen übers Land. Experten fürchten Überschwemmungen


http://n-tv.de/panorama/Gewitter-und-Regenfluten-ziehen-uebers-Land-article12905256.html


habt ihr die Sandsäcke noch ? Es geht wieder los.......


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Mai 2014)

Jo ist auch bei uns am Bodensee angekommen.
Zum Glück haben wir hier Straßen mit Gefälle sonst würden sie unter Wasser stehen.
So läuft alles Richtung Bodensee und Rhein und flutet dann die Niederlande


----------



## ducati (27 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr zur Information und dem Thema Glauben.
> Es ist noch viel zu tun, aber wir haben ja nichts anderes zu tun.
> 
> 
> ...



und wer auf dem Foto ist jetzt bike? 

Gruß und habt Euch alle lieb.


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Mai 2014)

@ Bike: Möge die Flut an euch vorüberziehen! 
[Spass] Ansonsten kommt gerade ein Film im Kino, auch inspiriert vom Hochwasser. Dort bauen Sie ein größeres Schiff und 
laden noch ein paar Tiere auf. Vieleicht auch eine Option.[/Spass]

@ Ducati: Also ich für meinen Teil hab mich lieb!


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> und wer auf dem Foto ist jetzt bike?
> 
> Gruß und habt Euch alle lieb.



Ich bin zu schön für ein Bild ;-)

Der Unterschied zu letztem Jahr ist, dass zur Zeit das Grundwasser ca 2m tiefer ist als 2013.
Das kommt auch daher, dass Ostern ohne Schnee begünstigt, dass noch viel Platz für Wasser ist.

Wenn wir die 8 t€ für das WIldkatzgehege im Wildpark zusammen haben, können wir uns bei einem Subbotnik treffen. 


bike


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2014)

Gestern war der Jahrestag des Wassers.
Inzwischen wohnen alle Nachbarn wieder in Ihren Häusern, sofern diese nicht abgerissen werden mussten.
Es fehlen an einigen Häusern noch Fliesen und Tapeten, manche  Außenfassade braucht noch Farbe, doch dies sind solche Kleinigkeiten,  über die man hinwegsehen kann.

Über die Hilfe von Menschen aus ganz Deutschland, die über das Schlimmst geholfen hat, sind hier noch alle dankbar.
Über die zugesagte Hilfe und Unterstützung von der Politik schweige ich  besser, denn wo nichts angekommen ist ist auch nichts zu sagen.
Wenn jemand sagt, 2500€ Soforthilfe seien doch gut, der hat nicht erkannt, dass 80t€ Schaden damit nicht zu begleichen ist.
Und zum Abschluss noch ein Satz zu den Versicherungen:
Wenn die bei der Regulierung so schnell wie beim Beitragserhöhen wären,  ginge es vielen Menschen hier besser. Doch selbst nach einem Jahr sind  nur Bruchteile der Schadenssummen bezahlt worden.

Und bis 2018 soll ja der Damm fertig sein, dann ist alles gut ( in der Hoffnung, dass der hält und nicht wieder irgendwo bricht)


bike


----------



## hucki (10 Juni 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Und bis 2018 soll ja der Damm fertig sein, dann ist alles gut ( in der Hoffnung, dass der hält und nicht wieder irgendwo bricht)


Mal davon abgesehen, das dann das Problem damit nicht beseitigt, sondern nur zum Nächsten verschoben ist, der keine oder nicht so hohe Dämme hat.


----------



## bike (11 Juni 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, das dann das Problem damit nicht beseitigt, sondern nur zum Nächsten verschoben ist, der keine oder nicht so hohe Dämme hat.




Du hast da nicht so echt Unrecht.
Doch ist es nicht verständlich, dass man langsam von Wasser genug hat?

Bei uns war es 2002, 2006, 2011 und 2013, das ist genug, denke ich.
Wobei ich jedem von Herzen wünsche, dass er oder sie das nie erleben muss.


bike


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Bei uns war es 2002, 2006, 2011 und 2013, das ist genug, denke ich.
> Wobei ich jedem von Herzen wünsche, dass er oder sie das nie erleben muss.



War das 2002 das erste Mal oder baut man da in der Ueberschwemmungszone einfach wild drauflos?

mfg René


----------



## MasterOhh (11 Juni 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> War das 2002 das erste Mal oder baut man da in der Ueberschwemmungszone einfach wild drauflos?
> 
> mfg René




Bike sagt ja immer, dass sein Haus schon recht alt ist. Damals waren die Leute eigentlich cleverer und haben normalerweise nicht direkt in Überflutungsgebiete gebaut. Durch immer höhere Deiche und Flussbegradigungen im letzten Jahrhundert + extremere Wettersituationen durch die globale Erwärmung werden aber immer mehr Gebiete von Fluten betroffen die früher als sicher galten und auch waren. Da gabe es eine Jahrhunderflut wirklich nur einmal alle 100 Jahre und nicht alle 3 Jahre......

Neue Häuser werden aber auch gerne direkt in Überschwemmungsgebiete gebaut. Bei Grundstücken in bester Flussnähe zum halben Preis steigt bei vielen einfach der Denkapparat aus (Hauptsache billig). Bei uns wurde in den letzten 20 Jahren fleißig in Regionen gebaut in denen früher absolutes Bauverbot herrschte, weil das ausgewiesene Überschwemmungszonen waren/sind.


----------



## bike (11 Juni 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> War das 2002 das erste Mal oder baut man da in der Ueberschwemmungszone einfach wild drauflos?
> 
> mfg René




Nicht so echt ist das hier neu bebaut. 
Das älteste Gebäude wurde 1645 zum ersten mal in den Büchern erwähnt und das neueste wurde 1875 gebaut.
 Es ist vermutlich unklar von mir formuliert worden.
Ich habe das Anwesen erst nach der Wende gekauft, daher kann ich erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt etwas zu der Geschichte sagen, was vorher in der DDR oder davor war, weiß ich nicht.
Das Haus hier ist am höchsten Punkt des Dorfes gebaut, doch scheinbar gibt es inzwischen andere Prioritäten bei dem Hochwassermanagement.


bike


----------



## Sumen1980 (3 Juli 2014)

O Mann, schon wieder über ein Jahr her. Ich kann den Betroffenen nur großen Respekt aussprechen - manche trifft es ja öfter und sie fangen immer wieder neu an.


----------



## C7633 (22 Juli 2014)

So wie es hier regnet ist es bald wieder so weit.

Drücken wir und die Daumen, daß dieser Kelch an uns vorüber geht.


----------



## bike (27 Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist die Elbe und der Tanger wieder in der letzten Woche um 2 Meter gestiegen.
Müssen wir wieder abwarten bis wir nasse Füsse bekommen?
Keiner berichtet darüber, also doch Lügenpresse?
Nein, es gibt so viele Dinge, die wichtiger? sind, denken die meisten.
Kann man so oder so sehen.

Es ist bescheiden, dass die Flutpolter jetzt schon wieder voll sind.
Auch ist der Damm noch lange nicht fertig, obschon uns schon 2012 bzw 2015 als Termin für die Fertigstellung genannt wurde.
Die Politiker lügen und das sogar ohne rot zu werden. 
Aber die Alternative ist auch keine Alternative. 
Wir haben solchen einen Clown hier befragt. 
Der wusste garnicht, dass es hier solche ein Problem gibt / gab.
So jemand kann gegen Flüchtlinge hetzen, was der auch tut, doch was wirklich los ist, das kann der mit seinem Hohlraum zwischen den Ohren nicht verstehen.

Ich hoffe und bete, dass das Wasser nicht mehr wird.

Ich hoffe ich muss nicht jedes Jahr angst haben, das schaffe ich in meinem biblischen Alter nicht.

So als Update, was so alles läuft und auch schiefläuft, leider.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Februar 2017)

Hier steht doch alles

http://www.wetteronline.de/pegelstand/elbe


Die Pegel fallen doch schon wieder. Kannst die Gummistiefel wieder wegstellen


----------



## bike (27 Februar 2017)

Warum habe ich von dir nichts anderes erwartet?
Du hattest bisher nicht das Erlebnis wirklich abzusaufen.
Und sinken die Pegelstände wirklich?
Ich habe nur darauf hinweisen wollen, was unsere Versprecher aus der Politik so sagen und dann auch noch nicht machen.
Unser Wildpark hat schon wieder feuchte Wege und Käfige. Also alles so wie immer.
In der DDR gab es weniger Ärger, sagte man mir.
Stimmt das?
Also wenn ich nachdenke und herumsuche, komme ich zu dem Ergebnis: es war besser.
Warum ist nun die Frage.
In der Tschechei  wurden nicht die Dämme geöffnet, um selbst trocken zu  bleiben, sondern man hat mit einander gesprochen, was man wann und wie  machen soll / muss.
Heute im Zeichen von Europa, macht jeder das, damit vor der eigenen Türe nur ja nichts passiert.
Wir haben seit 70 Jahren keinen Krieg, stimmt. Aber was hat uns das sonst gebracht?
Damit Prag immer schön und trocken bleibt, ist es dort völlig egal was weiter unten geschieht.
Ich bin für Europa, aber warum füllen die ihre Staudämme nicht, sondern entsorgen schon bei 60%Füllung?
Ich bin der Letzte der hier absäuft, da mein Häuschen ganz oben im Dorf ist, doch es gibt Leute hier, die sehr gestresst sind, da niemand weiß wie es weiter geht.
Soviel zum Thema jahrhundertflut. (die 5. in 30 Jahren ist ja auch was)


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Warum habe ich von dir nichts anderes erwartet?
> Du hattest bisher nicht das Erlebnis wirklich abzusaufen.
> Und sinken die Pegelstände wirklich?
> Ich habe nur darauf hinweisen wollen, was unsere Versprecher aus der Politik so sagen und dann auch noch nicht machen.
> ...



Klar war in der DDR alles besser – oder war schlicht kein
 Geld da, um jeden Quatratmeter zu bebauen?

Wie wäre es mit Eigeninitiative:

http://www.flut-chancen.de/startseite.html

Manchmal scheint es mir, die Leute warten mit den Händen 
in der Hosentasche , bis jemand kommt und hilft ...


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Februar 2017)

@bike
Nachdem jetzt bei Elster und anderswo in Sachsen-Anhalt die Auslaufzone durch fertiggestellte Dämme um einiges verkleinert wurde, dürften sich die größeren Probleme ohnehin deutlich in Richtung des Bereichs zwischen Wittenberge und Hitzacker (Elbkehren) verlagern.
Ob Dich das jetzt beruhigt weiß ich nicht.
Vom Höchststand 213 ist Tangermünde gemäß Pegelkarte aber noch ~3 1/2 Meter entfernt und es werden sinkende Pegel prognostiziert. Im Radio hat es der tage jedenfalls getönt, das in Sachsen-Anhalt Geld in Massen für den Hochwasserschutz zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Februar 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Klar war in der DDR alles besser – oder war schlicht kein
> Geld da, um jeden Quatratmeter zu bebauen?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Eigeninitiative:
> ...




Hat er keine Zeit zu. Er muss ja hier seine politische Meinung verbreiten   ....



und bike ..... nein..... ich bin noch nie abgesoffen. Ich habe aber auch keine bevorzugte Wohnlage am Fluss und der nächste Bach ist auch weit weg. Halt viele Vorteile wenn man in einem Ort wohnt der auf -höhe endet. Wenn man in -furt oder -münde wohnt dann kann es schon mal nasse Füsse geben. Das weiss ich aber vorher.


----------



## bike (28 Februar 2017)

Leute ihr schreibt einfach Mist.
Ich habe hier nicht gebaut, wie bekannt ist das erste Haus aus 1645. Aber ich möchte erreichen, dass die schönen alten Gebäude erhalten bleiben für die nächsten Generationen. 
Und wir warten? Wenn ihr soviel wie wir gearbeitet hättet, nach den Hochwassern, damit unser Dorf wieder / weiter bewohnbar ist, dann würdet ihr die Tasten nicht solchem Mist füttern.
Und die Aussage es stehe in Sachsen-Anhalt soviel Geld wie nie zum Hochwasserschutz zur Verfügung, dann bekomme ich einen Lachanfall.
Selbst die zugesagten Hilfen von 2002 sind nicht komplett ausbezahlt worden, von 2013 ganz zu schweigen.
Daher der Hinweis von mir: die Poltiker versprechen sich.

Wenn man täglich an den Tanger oder Elbe geht und sieht wie der Pegel steigt, 2m in einer Woche; dann wird man nachdenklich.
Es wird / wurde uns schon oft Mist erzählt.

Ich wünsche jedem, dass er so etwas wie hier nie mitmachen muss.


bike


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und die Aussage es stehe in Sachsen-Anhalt soviel Geld wie nie zum Hochwasserschutz zur Verfügung, dann bekomme ich einen Lachanfall.
> Selbst die zugesagten Hilfen von 2002 sind nicht komplett ausbezahlt worden, von 2013 ganz zu schweigen.



Die Rede war nicht von irgendwelchen Hilfsgeldern sondern von Geld für Hochwasserschutzanlagen [ironie] um die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen und die Problem nach Flussabwärts zu verlagern [/ironie]


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Februar 2017)

> um die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen und die Problem nach Flussabwärts zu verlagern



Praktisch "nach uns die Sinnflut"

Mit Grüßen


----------



## bike (28 Februar 2017)

Solchen Mist, es sei Geld da für den Hochwasserschutz, hören wir seit Jahren.
Stoppt Geld ein Hochwasser? 
Und jedesmal, wenn wir abgesoffen sind, dann kommen Politiker und versprechen sich.
Ich denke, wir werden noch erleben, dass Muddi, so wie Vierringeschröder damals, versprechen, wir helfen, wenn wieder die Häuser kaputt sind und man nicht weiß wo man anfangen soll bzw weitermachen soll.

Und noch eine Frage wegen Hochwasserschutz: Müssen wir wirklich das Hochwasser schützen?


bike


----------



## vollmi (28 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und jedesmal, wenn wir abgesoffen sind, dann kommen Politiker und versprechen sich.
> Ich denke, wir werden noch erleben, dass Muddi, so wie Vierringeschröder damals, versprechen, wir helfen, wenn wieder die Häuser kaputt sind und man nicht weiß wo man anfangen soll bzw weitermachen soll.



Politiker sind ja in dem Bereich auch erstmal Laien und können ja garnicht absehen was ihr Versprechen bedeutet.

Dämme zu bauen löst ja das Problem nicht sondern verlagert es ja nur, dann werdet ihr vielleicht nicht mehr überschwemmt aber dafür die nächsten weil Auslaufzone fehlt.

Hochwasserschutz kann ja auch heissen Siedlungen abzubrechen und an einen geeigneteren Standort zu verschieben. Aber das wär ja wohl auch nicht die Lösung die dir vorschwebt.

Also was für eine Lösung schwebt DIR denn nun vor. Und ist diese eine lösung die nicht weitere Probleme nach sich zieht oder die derzeitigen Probleme woanders hinschiebt?

mfG René


----------



## holgermaik (28 Februar 2017)

Ich wünsche keinem, dass jemand mit Hab & Gut absäuft.
Aber die Probleme werden ja nicht in Berlin oder Magdeburg gemacht sonder auf kommunaler Ebene, und nur dor können sie meiner Meinung auch nur gelöst werden.
Wenn ich mich in den Dörfern hier so unschaue dann heissen die Gegenden -wiese oder -aue. Das waren als ich Kind war Fluträume. Heute stehen dort Häuser weil es ja so schön idyllisch ist.
Wenn jetzt genügend Leute nasse Füße bekommen haben und sich zusammeschließen baut die Komune einen Hochwasserschutzwall (einen ich habe das Problem an die nächsten weitergereicht Wall). usw. usw.
Wo soll das Enden? in der Verrohrung aller Flüsse?
Es wird niemenad an den Ursprung zurückgehen und mit keinem Geld der Welt lässt sich das Problem dauerhaft lösen. 
Das sollte jedem der in gefährdeten Gebieten wohnt klar sein, und jeder sollte danach seine Zukunft ausrichten.

Holger


----------



## bike (28 Februar 2017)

@René: was mir vorschwebt? 
Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin ja nur Programmierer. 
Was uns vermutlich jetzt das Leben so schwer macht sind Bauten irgendwo am Lauf der Elbe. 
Und schon 2013 wäre es hier leichter gewesen, wenn die Tschechen ihre Speicher gefüllt hätten und nicht aus Angst um deren Hauptstadt schon bei 60% Füllung, um reserven zu haben, alles abgelassen hätten.

@Holger: wo ich meine Hütte hat der Dorfname weder -aue, noch .wiese, noch -münde oder ähnliches im Namen. 
Und das Dorf ist schon etwas älter und in der Dorfkronik die bis zurück  ca. 1815 zurück reicht, gab es ab und an Wasser, aber der Ortskern war trocken.  
Erst als die Dämme und ähnliches gebaut wurden, begannen die Probleme. 
Aber Berlin oder Magdeburg können zumindest denen helfen, denen die hilfe verprochen haben und nicht auf dem Geld sitzen bleiben, den die Betroffenen dringend brauchen. 
Mein Glück ist, dass ich keine Hilfe brauche, doch nicht jeder kann das stemmen. 

Aber wir haben ja jetzt die nächsten 300 Jahre Ruhe, wir hatten ja drei jahrhundert Fluten.



bike


----------



## holgermaik (28 Februar 2017)

Hallo Bike
Du hast mich da falsch Vertsanden.
Das Problem beginnt schon an den Oberläufen der Bäche. Hier sind alle Wiesen die früher als Flutgebiet gedient haben bebaut wurden.
Jetzt wird das Problem immer weiter Flußabwärts getragen (durch Hochwasserschutz). Die Lettragenden sind dann diese Leute.

Ein wirklicher Hochwasserschutz wurde aber bedeuten, dass man Deiche zurückbaut und somit wieder Flutgebiete schafft. Dabei würden aber tausende Häuser geopfert.
Kein so pupoläres Thema weder im Wahljahr noch zu einer anderen Zeit. 

Holger


----------



## bike (9 Januar 2018)

Nach dem letzten Regen und dem was daraus wurde muss ich jetzt doch noch einmal diesen Thread herauskramen.
Mich überrascht, dass im Westen kein Deich gebrochen ist.
Es ist klasse, dass nichts schlimmes passiert ist.
Doch jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, warum bei uns nichts gemacht wird, obwohl es wie es sich gezeigt hat, möglich ist.
Ist das Politik? Wo ist das Geld geblieben, dass uns versprochen wurde?
Wir sind hier heilfroh, dass es hier noch? kein Hochwasser gibt.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Januar 2018)

bike
wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht im Stich lässt, dann hatten wir in Bayern in den Lankreisen Rosenheim und Rottal-Inn auch massive Hochwasser.
In Baden-Württemerg hat es Braunsbach bei Schwäbisch Hall ganz massiv erwischt.

Mein Fazit:
Hochwasserschutz ist ein Thema dass alle Bundesländer betrifft.


----------



## maxder2te (9 Januar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> bike
> wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht im Stich lässt, dann hatten wir in Bayern in den Lankreisen Rosenheim und Rottal-Inn auch massive Hochwasser.
> In Baden-Württemerg hat es Braunsbach bei Schwäbisch Hall ganz massiv erwischt.


In Passau wurde 2013 die höchste je zuvor gemessene Marke aus dem 16. Jahrhundert übertroffen......


----------



## bike (9 Januar 2018)

Klar war es 2013 in Bayern auch bescheiden und ich will ja nicht jammern.
Doch hier wurde nach 2002 uns versprochen, dass etwas getan wird.
Und dass das möglich ist, zeigt ja was im Westen der Republik gemacht wurde.
2013 hatten wir 2 Wochen feuchte Füße. Ebenso wie 2002 und 2010.
Daher meine Frage: Warum klappt woanders und nicht hier?
Ich will und kann auch mehr mehr als 30t€ für Reparaturen ausgeben.
Ich möchte meine Fachwerkhäuser erhalten und wieder schön und bewohn- bzw nutzbar machen.
Wenn ihr die Kommunikation die wir mit den Schwarzen in Magdeburg haben, dann würdet auch eure Geduld angegriffen sein.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Januar 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Kommunikation die wir mit den Schwarzen in Magdeburg haben, dann würdet auch eure Geduld angegriffen sein.



Damit bist du nicht allein.
Letztlich fragen sich das z.B. die Ministerpräsidenten von Bayern, Baden Württemberg und Hessen bei den Diskussionen über den Länderfinanzausgleich auch.
Wo verschwindet das Geld bzw. warum geht es in manchen Ecken nicht voran?


----------

